# Modified Scout LT



## JASling (Feb 4, 2019)

Hey guys hope you all are doing well and staying safe. 
I wanted to share my slight modification to my scout lt 
The scout lt itself is not a bad frame at all, however for me a thumb support holder it was uncomfortable to hold specially because I like holding my frame high in the forks and the corner where digging into my hands and not letting me get a high hold without the corner getting in the way and making it awkward and nearly impossible. so I decided to reshape it and God did it make a difference.
Much more pleasant to shoot and hold for my style that is and I like the new look as well  
Let me know what you guys think 









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

Looks good!


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

That looks fantastic!! I may have to do this


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Hey, was that LT a loaner?

No.

Well, if it's your slingshot, it ought to work for you.

The mod is a little shocking to the eye, being accustomed to the traditional shape.

But I like the lines you came up with.

AND, I have an original Scout that may end up with your trim job, for the same reasons you mentioned. LOL!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Just got my Scout LT in last Friday....nice frame and I like your mods, looks comfy.
Did you also paint the palm swell ?

I thought I might try to make some custom burl wood swells, a bit thicker than what came on it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Wow. It looks like you just came up with the Scout LLT??

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Just got my Scout LT in last Friday....nice frame and I like your mods, looks comfy.
> Did you also paint the palm swell ?
> 
> I thought I might try to make some custom burl wood swells, a bit thicker than what came on it.
> ...


Good call! I'd like a little fatter palm swell on my new LT as well. That be an easyish mod!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## JASling (Feb 4, 2019)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Just got my Scout LT in last Friday....nice frame and I like your mods, looks comfy.
> Did you also paint the palm swell ?
> 
> I thought I might try to make some custom burl wood swells, a bit thicker than what came on it.
> ...


It is more comfy for me and that is what matters I would say and yes I did paint them myself 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Tks, thinking of painting mine either Blue or toxic green, until I decide if I'll make custom wood ones.....just the scales that is.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JASling (Feb 4, 2019)

I think toxic green would look sweet in a black frame and woods ones would be nice too.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## figjeti (Feb 25, 2020)

That looks great. If I didn't know it was a scout I would have thought it came that way.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Thats cool. Really like the look of that.


----------



## boomslang (Jun 22, 2018)

Did you use files - rasp - drum sander? It looks good & gives me some ideas about modifying some of my larger frames to a better size.Thanks, g


----------



## JASling (Feb 4, 2019)

boomslang said:


> Did you use files - rasp - drum sander? It looks good & gives me some ideas about modifying some of my larger frames to a better size.Thanks, g


I used my Dremel with the small drum sanders it uses

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Nice mod!


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Looks great! Awesome mod!


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

I have designed the Scout LT and it is amazing to see your mod. Years ago received the original Scout for a review and ended up modding it in many ways. Those mods were the foundation of the Scout LT today. Design is iterative. You just made a great variation. Thanks for sharing, and keep exploring! Cheers, Mark


----------



## JASling (Feb 4, 2019)

Tremoside said:


> I have designed the Scout LT and it is amazing to see your mod. Years ago received the original Scout for a review and ended up modding it in many ways. Those mods were the foundation of the Scout LT today. Design is iterative. You just made a great variation. Thanks for sharing, and keep exploring! Cheers, Mark


Thanks I think the scout lt is a great frame but I also think that it is better suited for people with small hands or that prefer a pinch grip style. Also I think this type of fork style with the corners removed is a little more versatile and forgiving for all the different holding style.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Doesn't this modified Scout LT look close to a Mule?


----------

